# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 41



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies a bit early I know  

Good luck to all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quick one as have just got home from work and knackered, and have to be up early to wait for the man to come and do my windscreen.

Anyway have had an email tonight from my consultant and my first scan is on Friday....... start stimming then as well

Right off to bed now, back in the morning.... writing this in darkness and DH is turning all the lights off around me!!!1


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi just popping by to plug the ff meet in march in nottingham 

would be lovely to see some of you there 

check out the link below

love
suzie xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30923.0.html


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
* Special luv'n'hugs  *  ​
Holly - 
Jillypops -  ​
 *IVF Graduates   * ​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs 
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)  ​
*  IVF Students   * ​

Linds - 

Shazia - E/C Monday 30th Jan 

Moomin - stimming 

Jo9 - d/R 

Sarahjj - D/R 

Doods28 - D/R ​
*   IVF Recruits    *​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Kelly - Starting IVF egg share Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Starr - Waiting to start 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Struthie - starting egg share divf Feb 2006 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

ERIKA
Aliday
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Rachel 
Eire
********** ​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the new home Candy  

I have posted a new list so if I have you wrong pm me and I will put it right


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

Well still feeling very tired and emotional today, really hope this improves when I start stimming.  Eventually had an email back from my consultant last night at 9pm.... first scan on Friday at 5.15pm.... yippee.  

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes from starting stimming to E/C, as need to provisionally book some time off work?

Julie - How are you today honey?  Hope you are not working too hard!!  

Kelly- Thanks for the texts last night, I was so bored at work, also found out that I can log on to FF on my mobile, so can keep up with the posts  but can't post myself!     

Holly - How's the packing going?  This time next week you will be home in NZ.  Ooh that is making me want     

Jo - I am feeling exactly the same way with the emotions.  I am only going to be one day behind you now.....  

Jilly - you and DH are 2 amazingly strong people, and really hope all your dreams come true soon for you both.   

Erika - it has been a mad couple of days, dentist should be calling me back this morning, and have been up early waiting for Autoglass to come out and fix my windscreen.... not here yet though!!!     

Sarahjj - glad things are starting to move for you, 7th Feb will be here before you know it   

Starr - Good luck for 9th, can't believe you and Kelly will be cycling together.   

Struthie - How are you?   

   to everyone else, it is     here today.

Right off to go and do a massive pile of ironing, whilst waiting for my phone calls and Auto glass

May be back later is not speak to you all tomorrow

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks julie

It is only so that I can book some time off work as have to take it as holiday as only get 2 days sick pay as haven't been there very long!!!!  Typical.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning you gorgeous people!

I've just logged on for the first time in three days and found the lovely thread to me!  Thank you all so much!!!  It's funny to be 'going' but still staying too.  

I have to confess that I haven't had much of a chance to catch up with everyone's news so if I've missed something out feel free to  me  

Linds - I am so very sorry to read your news.  There is nothing I can say that will ease your dissapointment and I hope with everything a ray of light will shine it's way through to you and give you some hope for the future.  Absolutely gutted and wish I could wave that wand and make it better.  We are here for you  

Moomin - great to hear stimming will be underway on Friday!  Hopefully it will all work out ok with getting time off.  Were your IUI cycles stimulated or unstimulated?  If stimulated then this will give you a bit of an indication about how long between stimming and ec.  Eg stimming to basting.  But as Julie says - around two weeks.       You've had such a run of things happening lately haven't you!  Hope it all starts to calm down again now  

Kelly - are you all better?? How's dr going? How are those gorgey widdle wabbits?

Lilly - thanks for the list and how are you feeling now?  Any developments?  Still accupuncturing away?

Julie - well done on getting Grandma's bill sorted with a refund!  They should be paying her interest back too they've had so much of her money    How are you?  Feeling ok hunny? 

SarahJJ- oooh no with regard to timing      Really hope that everything goes to plan and you get loads of support from your family.  Good luck with stimming hunny    

Jo - good luck to you too hunny!  Good to hear you're on your way too      Horrible old night you had on Friday but bless DH for getting you out and about again.  He sounds like a star!  Nice to surprise your family - how lovely!  Gawd, I bet you had a fit when you squirted the buserlin everywhere!  Panic!  Sounds like a great con being able to call and get answers like that.  As for moaning client    I'm with you on that one!!

Erica - you ok huns?  Still in my thoughts and hoping for good news this week with your results.  Hope your sister is feeling better this week and her wound is healing nicely.  Sounded tough going for her with the kids too and hobbling around etc.  Big  

Shazia - all sounding great  Biggest loves and positives    

Welcome Misty 

Brilliant to see so many cycle buddies!  Starr, Kelly, Moomin and Struthie!  Phew - it's the meet up gang!  Heaps of happy          to you all

Jo/Jed - thinking of you hunny and hoping you are ok?

Jodi - you too lovely?  Have you a new plan yet?

Not a lot from me.  We are getting organised slowly but surely.  In fact on Sunday DH decided that we really should go to the Natural History and Science Museum for the day as we've been here 5 yrs and not been.... It was good to go but I was pooped afters - all that walking about.  Energy levels are still low due to low haemoglobin but much better than I was.  Mr Claws went to the cattery yesterday ready for his big trip.  He will be fine I'm sure but I'm looking forward to seeing him again next week to make sure!

Better get going.  Lots of bits and pieces to sort.

xxx's to all!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Seems like ages since I've popped in! OOOps sorry!  

Just wanted to check up on Moomin - good luck with the stimms - don't worry about getting 'stones in youur pants' - all part of the fun. Best of luck    

Starr - so glad you've got a date to start - I'll be keeping an eye on you and sending you heaps of    

I trust both of you girls are wearing your orange knickers - vvvvv important!

Hi to everyone else - seems like ages since we met up. Sending you all big   


cathy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Cathy

How are you feeling?  How is that little bump of yours?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

My God we must be due some good news very soon   with all you lovely ladies d/r and stimming.
Sarah -  as you start stimming on the 7th Feb.
Moomin - Great news    scan & stimming this Friday......go girl!!
Jo -   at the needle story, sorry, but I had a similar experience when I first started IUI.  to the tw*t that you had to listen to yesterday &   for the way he made you feel.
Kelly/Struthie/Starr - Go   buddies, wishing you all the very best     everything crossed for you all.
Holly - This weekend   OMG!! Wishing you all the luck in the world as this new chapter begins   
Julie -    Hiya hun bun, you ok today? My   pains are messing me about too, damn nuisance isn't it.
Jilly - Quiet?       

 to Candy, Linds, Kj, Lilly, Catwoman, Molly, Cathy & everyone else. Must dash, loads to do.

Erica.xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Jilly

I am looking after her loads - but I think VIL may beg to differ!

Jackie xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Quick hello from me…seems to have been a bit quiet on the board today?

Hi Julie –   thank you for the good wishes…..xx
Hi Moomin – my EC is provisionally booked for 8th Feb, so 13 days after I start stimming.  I’m sure they’ll give you a date on Friday   xx
Hi Holly –   yes it was great that we could get hold of the consultant ‘after hours’, luckily we have his mobile number – one of the benefits of opting for private I ‘spose even if it is burning a hole in our pockets (I think we are single handedly paying for his Mercedes).
I’ve never been to the Natural History Museum, but I have been to Milford Sound!  Try not to over do it – you have a long journey ahead xx
Hi Erica – hello sweetie - your posts always make me   xx

Love to Sarahjj, Jilly, Linds, Shazia, Petal, Struthie, Lilly, Kelly, Misty, Doods, Starr, Jo Jed, KJ, Molly, Catwoman, Jodi & everyone xx

Off to do my jab (minus DH) , then it’s another Tuesday night at beginner’s tap….

Jo
xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

You're all so lovely it makes me cry! Thank you so much for your kind words. I did truely feel like the world was out to get me somehow. 

I'm now feeling alot better as the most remarkable thing happened.... the day after the embryologist called to say none had fertilised he called again to say that one of my eggs had made a dramatic recovery and was at 3 cell stage! To say I was shocked was an understatement.  He said it could just be a brief spurt so suggested we leave it in its dish another day to see if it progressed any further and... yes you've guessed it... 3 days after EC I had a 5 cell embryo!!  I had it transfered yesterday.  The embryologist was pretty shocked himself and seems its a first for them!  So I've only had one transferred back but it's etter than nothing and I'm hoping it's fighting spirit will ensure it stays put in there and grows grows grows!!!  I'm trying to not get my hopes up as surely only one embryo halves my chances?  I've decided to take this week as leave from work as I'm mentally exhausted and the cyclogest is making me nausious and I my bum keeps leaking (sorry if TMI).

I love you all.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds, wow, what a story of hope and never giving in, with all my heart I hope that beautiful embie manages to find a warm place inside and stick x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Me too!  I was wooried as after his first phone`call I stopped taking the cyclogest as there really wasn't any point continuing with it... so i missed a couple of doses but the consultant assured me it hadn't mattered and that I had a 'lovely endometrium'.  So my embie is currently have a duvet day with me!  All snug and not going anywhere...we hope!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Linds what fab news!!!  You've got a fighter there.    

Cathy got my orange knickers ready!! Gonna go and try and get some more 2morrow!!  OOh do you think i should be wearing them all ready!!??  I was thinking 2ww 

Clinic needed a fresh  sample b4 tx so i took it this morning when i went for my day 2 bloods.... normally it takes 30--40mins to get there. This morning it took 1 hour 45 mins and the sample is supposed to be there by 1 and a half hrs!!  I abandoned the car in a no parking zone at the hospital entrance and ran like a mad person to the clinic saying "am i too late. sorry hope his sperm is ok!" then realised how i sounded , blushed,   gave them the pot and left!!! I then had to retrieve my car from the angry man who told me never to park there again. Go off and find a proper space (another 10 mins) then sit and wait in the blood clinic for an hour before finally getting to work, just before 12!!  I thought the nighmare day for the world was yesterday. I think i'm a day late!!

Love to all

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Linds what brilliant news - really pleased for you &      xx
Starr - what a palaver!  I am sure it will all be worth it   xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds- What great news, good luck for your 2ww


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning ladies 

Linds - wow that is amzing,what a little fighter wishing you lots of luck   

Starr - sounds like you had a nightmare,hope today is a better day

Moomin - hows it going,not too bad I hope?

Hi to everyone else,Erika,Jo,Victoria and Jackie,Julie and Kelly.

Well not much to report from me,just waiting for 7th Feb to come,I have my b/l scan that day and start sniffing that day if all is well.
Good luck to all - did anyone watch celeb BB last night,what a shocker!!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning         

How are is everyone on this cold frosty morning?  It is freezing here, had to de-ice my car when I came out of work last night at 10pm.... not impressed, must remember to cover my windscreen tonight!!!!  Car park is dead creepy at work, like to get in my car and go, and not have to hang around!!!!!

Struthie - I am feeling ok, still feel really emotional, slightest thing sets me off, and have to try and hold it together at work, as only a couple of people know what is going on.... can't wait to start stimming on Friday then hopefully I will be back to my bubbley old self again!

Julie - Are you ok?  I was expecting your normal 8am post this morning........ where are you?

Holly - Hope you got all your washing etc up together before packing it all?  How quick is the time going now!

Kelly - How are you and Michael?  Oh and of course Oli?

Starr - Why are hospitals such a nightmare for parking, I frequently get stuck in the queue for parking when I am trying to get to work..... thank fully we have our own car park at the hospital behind our office

Jo9 - how are you feeling with your down regging?  Not long now until you start stimming

Right need to go now and sort things out around the house.  Have just sent an email to work to provisionally book my time off for EC and ET, as find it really hard to speak to my team leader as she is always so busy, and as soon I get into work she generally goes home.  

So will have to wait and see what she says either later or if she returns my email

See you later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning everyone

julie-hope you are alright

linds-what great news you must be so pleased,got everything crossed for you

holly-hope the packing is going alright,not long now,i cannot believe how quick the time is going.

sorry i have no more time got to run but will post later with some more personals,hope you all have a good day

luv petal


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Julie - I wondered where you were too,you are normally here first thing!

Got ds at home today so better go talk to him xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo - Hope you enjoyed beginners tap class   
Linds - That is fantastic news     what a fighter your little embie is. Take it easy sweetheart, precious cargo onboard     
Starr - What a nightmare   you poor thing, you must have been so stressed. I'm sure it will have been worth it all    
Struthie - Yes, I watched BB last night, got nasty didn't it.   for the 7th it will be here before you know it   
Moomin - Hope you get that answer to your email &  you will feel better once you start stimming.
Jilly -         

Hello   Lilly, Petal, Julie & all you other lovelies.

Must dash, work to do.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Erica

Thanks...... Can't wait to feel more human again ..           

Have had a really nice email back from my team leader, saying I can have what ever time off that I need and she will see if she can swap some of my shifts so that I don't have to use too much holiday..... I am not able to take it as sick as only been there 3 weeks and acrue 1 day a month sick for the first year..... great!!!!!!!!  

She said she will speak to me when I go in at 2pm, was also worried that the way I have been feeling may affected my work, but she said no it hasn't, she said you wouldn't even have noticed apart from the fact that I am quieter than normal.... Is she trying to tell me something??!!!!!!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Blimey what a great boss you have Moomin,wish mine was like that,which she isn't!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know I am really lucky..... also I have worked with my team leader in my previous job, as we both got made redundant and then both applied to work for the same company, she as a team leader me as an advisor, so she has followed all my treatment right the way through from the beginning, so has always been so supportive. Also the company I work for seem to be quite a caring company and are very family orientated.......


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Starr - in my book you can't have an orange   soon enough! Get going girl. I got three lovely pairs in dotty P's.

Cathy


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi everybody

Seems quite upbeat on here today so sorry for this..............

Have lost 4 of my follies and am now down to 8 which are not growing as fast as they would like. Was devastated by news as was doing so well, much better than I thought I would and now I seem to be going backwards  

As we are egg sharing I have to produce a minimum of 8 eggs to go ahead with the ivf. You have a choice if you get 7 or less to either keep them yourself and pay for treatment or donate them all and have another go just for you. DH and I decided early on to donate, and although I still cmpletely agree with this decision the thought of doing it all again stresses me out. The nurse told me that 99% of follies contain eggs so I shouldn't give up yet, but I am preparing myself for the worst. I have to go back again on Friday for another scan and from tonight double my dosage, was so looking forward to stopping the jabs as they are beginning to really hurt and get me down. Sorry girls for doing the same here.

A very     Sharz.

P.s Linds such lovely news sweetie, hoping against hope you get what youtruly deserve xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just crashing in here to say......WOW! to Linds....what a rollercoaster ride!!! 
             sticky vibes for your little fighter! Good luck on 2ww hun.

Starr - I know I shouldn't, but I had to  at the thought of you rushing through the hospital with your  sample. Hope you have calmed down a bit now and it wasn't too late...get wearing those orange   right away!

Special  to Kelly (hope you're feeling better), Moomin  (you too, sweetie), Struthie, Lily & Petal. Good luck to all the downreggers, stimmers, 2wwers & ladies in waiting.....      

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Shazia -  how disappointing & devastating for you especially when it all seemed to be going so well.  Sending you a big cyber hug  

I know its hard, but you still have 8 and who knows what upping the stims might do. All is not lost, try and stay  Thinking of you and wishing there was something I could do to help. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Been really busy at work and had a   day so sorry for not being on earlier.

   to Linds and Shazia.

Hi to everyone else.

What is the orange pants thing?

D x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Shazia – so sorry to hear about the follies – I really hope the extra stimming works    xx
Hi Stuthie – yes I watched BB too….it’s   at times isn’t it?  I will be glued to the TV tonight again! xx
Hi Moomin – d/r still making me quite emotional as with you.  Lawd knows what I’ll be like from tomorrow! xx
Hi Julie & Erica – tap was great fun thanks   – it’s something I decided to have a go at last year to take my mind off things & it does work!  The teacher has booked a show in for June (gulp!) – just hoping against hope I’ll be pg and don’t have to do it! xx

Love to Holly, Molly, Sarahjj, Jilly, Linds, Petal, Lilly, Kelly, Misty, Doods, Starr, Jo Jed, KJ, Catwoman, Jodi & everyone xx

And yes, what is the orange pants thing…is it something to look forward to   ?

Jo
xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just popped in to see how you all are...
Jilly - lots of special         to you. You still amaze me with your strength and optimism   what a brilliant gal you are!
Shazia -        Oh love, I felt gutted on your behalf... but the hospital has increased your dose now, and I bet those follies are fattening themselves up as I write. Sending you tons of          - word of advice, eat lots of protein (at least 60g a day) and get plenty of water down you to fatten those follies up. Seriously, it DOES help.
Linds - a big   for you, 'cos you've had such a rollercoaster ride, but lots of        too... I know of at least one lady who has become pregnant after having one five-cell embie put back (one was even a grade three), and they became pregnant. So stay positive my girl... you have everything to fight for!  
Erica       please, please don't worry about the pm darlin'! Hope all is well. Your postings and messages always make me smile  
Holly           Have posted on the bon voyage thread... the UK is going to be a duller place without lovely sunny you!
Julie... thank you so much for pm, have pm'd you back... you really ARE an angel     
Big   to Molly, Kelly, Moomin, Struthie, Jess, Jo, Sarah, Lilly and huge apols   to anyone I've forgotten!
Not much news from me, other than my GP has finally sorted out my immune tests for next week (I'm having blood tests for antiphospholipid antibodies and raised NK cells, which may explain why I seem to have problems with implantation). Apparently, they need to take at least 7 vials of blood, so I reckon I'll have a bit of a bruise!
Oh, and my legs aren't hurting nearly so much, and I no longer have to walk sideways down the stairs like a big fat crab  
See you all later my lovelies...
Lots of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oh god, Catwoman, no been drinking nearly enough water, do you think thats what the problem is??

Love to you xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Shazia!
Not a doc, so would hate to say for certain... but getting a bit extra down your neck certainly won't hurt and may well help. I'm pretty certain Zita West (fertility guru) recommends it, and I know of several girls who had good follies swore by drinking lots of fluid.
Best of luck, I'm thinking of you and willing those follies to grow...       
Lots of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Goodmorning lovelies!

Lilly -  HAPPY BIRTHDY HUNNY!!   Hope you have a fantastic year and it brings you everything you dreamed of 

Another couple of busy days with today set to be another. Sorry I'm not around much but I have been reading all the news.

Linds - brilliant with everything you went thru you have got a lovely embie to focus on! Heaps of luck for this ray of hope and a ton of        for the 2ww!

Shazia - what a horrible situation, but don't despair... I'm sure there is going to be a happy outcome on Monday. I really hope that you won't have to worry about it and by then you have all the juicy little eggs you need. Good luck hunny and definitley keep drinking that water (2 litres per day)     and I'm not a Dr either but I read a book by a specialist who suggests L-Arginine is a very good supplement to help too. It's an amino acid and you can buy it at Holland and Barrett but you will need to start them asap.... I took them but started them too late and I had a whole heap of little ones that popped up at the end. I'm sure they could be put down to that.

Moomin - great news with getting the time off! Sounds ideal 

Jillypoops - did you see relocation relocation last night? Dalston was on!!! They did a pan of the Blue Bell too and I was sooooooooooo dissapointed not to see you outside waving your orange knickers for us!!! Thanks for your lovely pm 

Catwoman - lovely to see you back! Good to hear that bloods are a go go and it's all getting underway! Good luck hunny I really hope there will be some simple answers.

Julie - how's you hunny? Got that kitchen sorted??

How much fun would a night out at Jo's tap show be!! Fantastic!! Such a great fun thing to do! Oooh and by the way, was it raining in Milford Sound when you were there  Shame you've been... hope you come back....!

Misty - you ok?

Starr - what a nightmare getting DP's sa to the clinic!! You did paint a very funny picture tho and gave me a good giggle! You must've been beside yourself!! Hope after everything it wasn't too late and you got a good result   

Struthie - good luck hunny for Feb 7th   

Better get on! Today is the last day with the PC but DH has enquired about hiring one in NZ until ours arrives. He knows I couldn't cope without you all for three months!!

big  to all

Lovin ya
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning girls,

Feeling better after a rubbish day at work yesterday. Just helped make my mind up to take at least a week off after ET!  Have got my baseline scan today and hopefully start stimming on Saturday.

Thanks for the orange knickers explanation. I have got a lovely new pair with some orange in then - do you think they'll be lucky enough or do they have to be all orange   . Have got my first accupuncture session booked for next Thursday too.

A quick question. Were your dh's with you during EC?

Well enough about me.   Lilly.

Holly - good luck with the packing and move and how sweet of DH to look at getting you a PC so you can stay in touch.

Jo - Have you starting stimming?    

Shazia - get drinking girl    

Hi to Julie, Catwoman, Struthie, Moomin, Sarah, Cathy, Molly, Jillypops, Petal, Erica and Kelly  and big   to everyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey ya Doods - yeah DH is fabbie even if I do say so myself    Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday but good that it helped to make up your mind about tx time off.  Our clinic allow DH's at EC but not all do.  They do stress that it can be worrying for them though as while we are completely out of it, we do make noises as if it is painful (we don't remember any of this later so don't worry).  Some DH's find this hard to cope with and prefer not to go through it.  I only made a couple of those sorts of noises and DH had been reassured by the consultant etc that I wasn't really in pain so he was fine.  He found the whole procedure facinating and asked a zillion questions along the way.

Anyway - good luck      it's all sounding v v good 

H xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Warning…red alert…..me, me, me post about to hit your screens……

I’ve just come back from my baseline scan, and oh joy I have a cyst on my right ovary.  I was surprisingly relaxed when she told me, seeing as I’ve seen it happen to others on the board throughout their own tx, and the nurse also said it was nothing to worry about.  
What it has meant is that they haven’t started me stimming today, and I’ve had my EC cancelled for 8th Feb.  Instead I have to go back for another scan a week today & see if the cyst is still there.  If it is they’ll probably start me off in any case.  
What is really frustrating is they couldn’t give me a new date for EC as the clinic is so busy.  She said she would try & juggle some dates around for me & let me know next week.  
I came out of the clinic, phoned DH & burst into tears out of sheer frustration.  I’m starting to think ‘why is it always me?’….even if I go manage to get pg there’s no guarantees I won’t m/c again…time isn’t on my side & yet again we have another (albeit minor) set back!!!
What is really weird is that I have had a few pains on my right, but seeing as I still have a ? over endo, I just put it down to that, even though the pains have been a bit sharper than normal….and then driving to work this morning I started getting nervous about the scan and thought ‘I wonder if I have a cyst on my ovary?’….maybe I should become a physic or is it a case of knowing my body too well these days

Sorry to come on & have a moan, but I am a bit red-eyed with a nose like Rudolph, so I have called the boss to say I won’t be back in til 2pm & have come home for a cup of tea….the only bonus is to catch up with my girls (you guys) during the day as I normally don’t get the chance.

Joxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

obviously should have bought & worn a pair of orange pants then....off to primark tomorrow...


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi all
can i join u in? my iui just ended in a -ve and i am going in for IVF . starting downreg tmrw with 3.75 decapeptyl with my 1st ivf scan scheduled on 8th feb.

praying for all on this site for their hopes and dreams come true this year.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Judy welcome to the madhouse   . There are a few people dr around now so you should have some cycle buddies. The board is a great place for support and advice. I wish you lots of luck for your IVF. 

Jo    sorry to hear about your cyst hon.     that it goes down for next week so that you can start stimming. I'm sure they'll get your dates rearranged so try not to stress about it. Mmm a nice cup of tea - sounds like a good idea.

 to everyone

Dx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya girls
Moomin - What a fab team leader you have   you are so lucky & it's one less stress to worry about. No-one knows about my tx at work , I wouldn't be supported & would just be looked upon as a maternity leave so   to all the lovely supportive workplaces that there are out there.
Shazia - Don't worry about follies hunny I'm sure everything will be fine      I got scanned on the Mon & they said I had 12 follies & they hoped to get 9 eggs. EC was booked for the Weds but I had a growth spurt & they got 16 eggs   so please don't stress a couple of days can make all the difference.
Jo - Yeah..................I'm in Brum so can come to your tap show in June  Sorry to hear about your cyst   & I've got everything crossed that it has gone by next week & that the rest of your tx goes without a hitch   
Catwoman - If I make you smile then I'm happy with that   Great news that your tests have finally been arranged for next week at least you can move on now   
Lilly -      
Holly - Miss your posts already   but appreciate how busy you are.
Doods -   for scan today & no my DF was not allowed to go into the theatre when I had ec but was allowed to be there for et.
Julie - You ok sweetpea    
Jilly -     hope you've calmed down now Nutbag & have a better day today.
Judy - Hello   & welcome aboard. Sorry to hear about your failed IUI but here's to new tx, a new start & the best possible outcome   

Love to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Jo - big   hunny.  I know it feels like the world and it's wife are against you and your body is letting you down but this is just another hurdle on the way to better things.  It's so hard when you've had the miscarriages and you are so scared that it's all going to end in all that pain again but we have to hold on to that hope that there is a way through this and it's going to be worth it.  With regard to the cyst, I apparently had one... but the clinic went ahead anyway and it didn't cause any problems (we won't dwell on how that escapade ended  ) so all is not lost.  

I think this journey is all about breaking it down into little steps and going with the information you have before you at the time and taking it from there.  The big picture becomes so big and scary it makes it very hard to see your way through it.  Ask as many questions as you can at your appointments and hopefully they'll reassure you.  It is frustrating that your clinic is so busy but I'm sure they know they can't keep you in limbo for long and there will be an opening for you soon.

Really hope you can find your inner strength and push yourself on knowing that you can get there.  You're not alone, we are all here for you and hoping that we can give you a little bit of comfort and support you.  

H xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT DAY LILLY
LUV'N'HUGS MURTLE
XXXXXXX​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Linds - What an amazing journey you've been through. Your embie sounds like a real deterimined little fighter       

Jo -     Hope that cyst disappears soon hunny.

Starr -   at your   adventure. Really chuffed you are cycling again. Looks like you've got good company thius time round.  

Struthie - praying hard that it's your turn this time    

Sorry I haven't been around much. Been having a few problems of my own. I won't bore you with them, as I have already reduced my psychotherapist to tears. I ended up comforting her - at £70 a session you would have thought she would be more professional! 

Looks like there a lots of youi embarking on treatment soon. I wish you all heaps of luck.    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I just rang my friend to ask how her dad is,he had a stroke last week but seemed to be making good progress.

She told me he died on Tuesday,oh my god its such a shock,he was only 62 and was fit and well.

I have known him all my life as my mum and my friends mum went to school together and had babies around the same times.

Sorry in shock right now will come back later xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Murtle and Struthie sounds like you both need some      . Take care of yourselves and talk to us if you need to  .

My baseline scan went well - all set for stimming on Saturday. Had a strange experience as i bumped into my friends/workmates there  ! DP talks to the male friend about tx (usually when drunk) so I knew they were having tx sometime soon. Female friend is my kind-of-boss so we try to keep it more professional! Anyway turns out they were there for baseline scan too so we will be cycle buddies .

V good if we end up having  at the same time, but not so good if it only works for one of us. Anyway must have        for both of us!

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me!!

Wow there is so much to catch up on,thought I was better the other day but spent all day yesterday on the sofa being sick   so sorry i wasnt around yesterday 

Some good news from me though, they have found me an egg share match    so i have to pay for drugs etc next week and start on day 1 which should be 9th feb  so nervous about starting but really excited too and sssssoooooo glad i have some   buddies  

moomin-what a fab boss you have,great to know that time off should not be a problem

linds-fab news on the miracle embie    

holly-not long now hunny  

doods-loads of luck for stimming hunny 

shazia-hunny,dont know what to say,it aint over till the fat lady sings,thinking of you loads 

struthie-so sad about your friends dad,hope she is ok 

murtle-great to "see" you,remember we are always here for you,and we dont charge 


lily-  hunny ,hope you have a fab day 

erica-how are you chick??

jilly-hope your ok hunny,was that your pub on relocation last night then??

judy-welcome to the thread,sounds like we will be cycle buddies along with a few others  


jo-  what a pain in the ass!! really hope your ok and that nasty cyst buggers off sharpish 

huge   to **********,catwoman,molly,candy and all the other fab ladies out there!!!

kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone - loads to catch up on!

Kelly - hope you are feeling better. Great news you have a match & can start soon  

Doods - glad your scan went well. Good luck with stimming   

struthie - so very sorry to hear about your friends dad  

Hi Murtle - hope you are feeling OK   

Hi Judy & welcome! Good luck with your D/R. My first scan is 7th so we will be cycle buddies!

Jo - so sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope that it will have gone by next week and you can get going 

Linds - great news    

Hi Holly, Erica, Jilly, Claire, Shazia, Molly & everyone else

I'm off to buy some orange pants tomorrow then!

Sarahjj
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Sorry not been here properly,will catch up properly tomorrow hopefully,hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No way Murtle what a cheek, she shoudl be paying you, lovely to see you back x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone 

Sorry haven't been around today, but didn't get home from work last night until after 10pm and then I had to be back in at 6am this morning... saw the night shift come in and then saw them when they went home!

Also went out to lunch with a couple of the girls.... well a late lunch at 3.30pm! But it was good.  

My team leader called me tonight to wish me good luck for tomorrow, and said that she does not want me getting stressed at all, particularly with work and if at any time i feel it is getting too much for me I have to tell, as she really wants our treatment to work for us.... bless her...... I am so lucky to have her as a team leader..... wish every company were as caring to their staff as she is.

Right now for some personals....

Jo9 - So sorry to hear about your cyst, I was really hoping that we were going to be cycle buddies.... really hope it goes for you before your next scan... sending you some     and some     vibes

Holly - Can't imagine you staying away from the site for 3 months!!      You'd get withdrawal symptoms and just imagine how many posts/threads you would have to catch up....   

Linds - Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of     

Doods - Glad the baseline scan went well, good luck with the stimming, looks like we will be cycle buddies, as I start stimming tomorrow, after my baseline scan      

Kelly - Sorry to hear that you still aren't feeling 100% but it is fab news that you have got a match, will have everything crossed for both you and DH.  How is he?     

Murtle - I think you should pay us instead     

Judy - Welcome and good luck for your IVF cycle will keep everything crossed for you    

Struthie- Sorry to hear about your friends dad, sending you and her lots of      

Lily -    hope you have a good one!    

Julie - How are you?  Still on your chocolate?     

Erica - How is the shell suit?     

Jilly- How are you?     

Shazia - Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of     

Catwoman - Good luck for your tests next week     

  and    to everyone else that I haven't mentioned, brain has gone dead now.

Well tomorrow is the day.... can't wait to start the injections again... how sad is that!!!!!  Off to my parents again this weekend so that my dad and DH can go to the rugby on Saturday and I can look after my mum.  She is doing ok, she had  a scare yesterday when her heart went out of rythum for a while, and had to rush to the Drs for an ECG, who then called her cardiologist as they thought she might have to go back into hospital, but thankfully it settled back down again whilst she was at the Drs, but they have increased some of her drugs and has to go back next week.  Think it scared her a bit, but her Dr's surgery have been fab and will get her an appointment straightaway if it happens again. Bless her!!!

Right off to bed now, as I am starting to see double on the screen where I am so tired and got loads to do tomorrow. 

Take care and love to you all

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY    

hope you have had a lovely day 

kj xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Lilly xx*

Hope you had a lovely day xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Murtle  just wanted to say it's great to see you posting again. We're here to listen if you want us xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

PC about to be packed up now.................   

Love you all and miss you already!!!

Thanks for all the lovely kind words   I promise I'll be back as soon as I can!!

Love
Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone - it's quite on here today. Is it because everyone is missing Holly already  .

I found out today that my friend has EC and ET 2 days before me even though we had our baseline scans on the same day? I think they just make up the procedure as they go along   .

This is my last day online as I don't have a puter at home. Hope you all have a good weekend and see you next week.



D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Good to see you back   & hope you manage to sort your problems out asap.
Struthie - Awful news about your friends dad   
Doods - Glad scan went well &   as you start stimming tomorrow.
Kelly - Good to hear that you've got a match & a start date now   
Sarah - Got your orange pants on   
Moomin - Stimming starts today   best of luck.
Jilly -    

Hello   Kj, Starr, Lilly, Holly, Julie & everyone else.
I've got half a days holiday today so   & have a fab weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Moomin05 – Good luck with starting today   Your boss sounds great bye the way!

Sahzia – I hope your scan gives you good news today  

MollyW – Great to see you, how are you?  

Doods28 – Hope you have a great weekend and good luck with the stimming  

Struthie –Sorry to hear about your friends farther  

ERIKA – I hope you enjoy your holiday time  

Catwoman – good luck with the bloods  

Jo9- I am sorry to hear that you have had a set back   

Judy620 – Welcome and good luck with your tx  

Murtle – Hello   it is great to see you. Thank you for birthday wishes.

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I had a fab day.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello everyone

Firstly thanks to everyone for the posts & pms – you wonderful people.

I think I am starting to feel this cyst - I turned over in the night and got a sharp pain on my right side        As soon as I moved back over it went...strange….plus I’m getting the odd sharp pain during the day….   did any other of my unfortunate ‘cyst-sisters’ ever get that

Hi Erica –   thx for the pm…one right back at ya hun!  Does that mean that you get grey hair when you get to 38!!!??  Oh dear, sorry I should leave the  to you & Jilly really, you do it so much better than I do xx
Hi Sarahjj – thx for the pm too…..maybe we will be   more closely now (as long as this      bl**dy cyst goes) xx
Hi Lilly – hope you had a   yesterday, sorry I missed it and apologies that I was too pre-occupied to send you wishes on the actual day xx
Hi Moomin – hope your Mum is OK after her scare.  How did you get on today?  You’ll just have to on   without me for the time being...I am sure you will be fine   ....I'll be coming to you for tips xx
Hi Murtle – sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time of it lately, and hoping that things are on the up very soon   xx
Hi Struthie – so sorry to hear about your friend’s dad, it must be a difficult time for you all    xx
Hi Kelly – are you feeling any better sweetie – how   to have felt so poorly for so long xx
Hi Julie –   think I’ll have missed you for the week, but hope you had a good weekend by the time you read this! xx
Hi Jilly – how are you today my lovely   …don’t work too hard in that bar, and try to still take time out for you xx
Hi Judy – welcome aboard &  .

Hello to Doods, Candy, Linds, Catwoman, Shazia, Starr, KJ, Molly, & all……
(Holly –  missing you already…)

I think I have probably missed a few of you by this time of night, but I hope everyone has/had a good weekend.

Love ya
Jo
xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi everyone....DH has fallen asleep on the sofa so for the first time this evening I actually get to use the laptop (he's been playing his new online game thingy all night!)

Moomin- congrats on starting jabbing again.  I hope your mum stays well and the new meds work. Take care.  Xx

Lilly- Happy Birthday for yesterday .

Holly – Hope you had a safe journey hun. Come back !  xxx

Julie- Hi hun, hows it going?

Doods- I think the planned dates for EC and ET are somewhat guess work!  Maybe you’ll respond quicker than your friend and you’ll be first?  Glad your baseline went well. Good luck hun for stimming. 

Star- I did laugh when I read your story about getting the ‘sample’ to the lab. Seriously though, I really hope good things are on their way to you as you truely deserve it.   
  
Jo – I had a cyst on my ovary at baseline scan but they started me anyway on stims.  They told me it was just the follie from my last ovulation and it would go down (collapse) as we stimmed.  Bizaarely I too often get pains in my ovaries for no apparent reason….I just think I’m weird..but maybe I'm not?  

Judy – Welcome abroad!  There’s no better place to be. 

Murtle – Hello again!  I do hope your psychotherapist provided lollipops for that £70!  Take care hun and I hope this is the year for your dream to come true. 

Struthie – Sorry to hear about your friends’ Dad. There seems to be a lot of deaths about at the moment unfortunately.  62 is too young . XX.

Shazia- Sending you some positive vibes     

Kelly- Great news about the match… All systems go!   

Erika, Jilly, Kimjay, Candy, Catwoman, and everyone I've missed -     

I'm getting quite frustrated about this   I really want to know if it's worked, but then even if I do get a positive I still wont be able to relax incase I miscarry again (although technically I didn't as had to have 'it' removed). I don't think I'd be able to relax until at least 12 weeks. It's such a shame as that euphoric moment when you get your positive is now ruined for me as from now on I'll never be able to truely cellebrate it until later in the pregnancy.  I'm rambling now...sorry. Anyway, I test on Monday 6th Feb...seems like forever away.       

Love to you all as always


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds, I know how you feel and I know you will worry if you get a positive but that never stops, even though you get more reassured when you feel the baby move, you can't fully relax and enjoy until you have the baby in your arms even then you just can't help but think something will spoil it for you, but trust me, the feeling you get when you get a positive, despite what you have been through is still magical and really hope that not only do you get a positive this time round with your amazingly strong willed embie, but that you do feel that europhoric emotions      after all you will have beaten the odds x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

hi everyone

Julie - hope you are feeling OK  

Linds  - good luck for your 2ww & try not to worry!!       

Hi Jo - hope your not getting too many pains and are feeling ok. Hope that nasty cyst will have gone by the time you have your next scan  

Moomin - how are jabs going  

Hello   to Candy, Kelly, Lilly, Erica, Doods, Holly, Judy, Shazia, Struthie, Starr, Murtle,Catwoman, kj, Jilly & everyone else. Hope you all have a good weekend  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just checking in xxxx

Will do a propercatch up soon xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Linds – thanks for the info.  The clinic also said to me it may be an old follie left over from my last cycle. I am hoping they will start me stimming on Thursday in any case.    
The whole 2ww can be so frustrating can’t it – there should be some sort of test that they can do straight away to let you know if it has worked – maybe one day there will be.  
For those of us who have had a m/c we will never be able to fully celebrate a bfp until at least 12 weeks – and that is just plain unfair.  There are so many milestones for us to achieve, and I think how you are feeling is completely understandable.  
The only thing I would say is that we were told that even after our 2 m/cs, the odds are still in our favour if we get pg again.  The %s do go down slightly after each m/c, but the odds are that you should still have a successful outcome.  If I remember rightly, I think the Lesley Regan book gives more info on this?  
I have everything crossed for you    xx

Julie – sorry to hear that AF has been so physically and emotionally upsetting this month.  Hopefully your cycle will settle back into a more normal pattern for you now.  You have been through so much with your tx, I am still hoping everything turns out for you    xx  

Hi Starr – hope you are OK    xx

Well it’s gone 11:30 and I’m still lying in bed as I’ve developed a lovely cold over the past couple of days.  I have been quite lucky getting thro’ the winter without one so far as I was meant to have had a flu jab in October due to my neutropenia (a blood disorder that was discovered during tests after my m/c) but the clinic didn’t want me to have a flu jab whilst I was going thro tx.  
I also started spotting last night, and when I was still spotting this morning I called the clinic.  They have told me not to worry & just come along as scheduled on Thursday.

Who was it who sang ‘life is a roller-coaster’ 

Jo


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just a real quick post as I am at my parents, and the computer is in the garage and it is freezing!!!

Scan went well on Friday and I am now stimming, have got my next scan on Wednesday.  Hopefully EC will be in 2 weeks time, but will find out more during this week.

Had another scare with my mum on Friday and ended up taking her to hospital at midnight, but all ok again at the moment, 

Will be back later tonight when I get home, too told to do any personals.

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Love

Moomin
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Jilly you are an angel.

Yes I am off for egg collection EARLY tomorrow morning. Have to be at the hospital at 7am!!!!! Not too much of a problem except that its a 40 min drive away. Feeling quite anxious (my hands are actually shaking a little so sorry if crap typing!!). Have 8 large follies and had blood test for oestrogen level done on Friday and that cam e back normal so they are hoping for 8 eggs but am not getting hopes up too much but still trying to be positive, if that makes sense? 

Will pop on tomorrow to let you know how I got on and do some personals as have been very lax recently  , constantly thinking of you all though.

Take care all xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all having a good weekend 

JO9 – I hope the cyst is not giving you to much trouble and that your cold is a little better  

Moomin05 – Sorry to hear your mum had another scare, I hope she is OK now  

Shazia – Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Lilly - feel a bit light headed but not as bad as earlier thanks.  Hope you are OK xx

Shazia -    for tomorrow.

Moomin - glad your appt went well - hope your Mum is better now xx

Hi Jilly   xx

Jo
xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Happy birthday Murtle..... and Lilly sorry missed yours last week ....my dh and dd birthday last week too ....hope everyone is ok being basted monday at midday ....love ck xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Murtle*

Hope you had a lovely day and that this year brings you everything you dream for and deserve xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MURTLE  

Lots of Love 
Looby & Katie xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Back from work am [email protected]!!!

Shazia  good luck for tommorow. xxx

Julie hope you're feeling a little better honey xx

Moomin ooh stimming now it's all getting serious!!  Hope your mum's ok. It's gonna take time for her to recover and there will be setbacks. At least she's home again xx

Jo   go away nasty cyst   hope all goes well this week.

Linds i understand how you feel. Before my m/c theat positive test was all i wanted. Now i know that it's just the 1st hurdle and that nothing is certain. Just take one step at a time. get the bfp and then take it from there. Got it all crossed for you honey xxxxxxxx   

Lilly how's you?? You always ask after us all xxx

All ok in Starr Land . I'm off to Disneyland Paris next thursday which i'm hoping will take my mind off starting d/r the next thurs....

Love to all

xxxxx

ps Kung Hei Fat Choi   (happy chinese new year)


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Murtle*​
​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Just thought I would pop on say hello as just about to leave to go to work, working 10-6 today.... a normal day almost!!!  Won't be around much tonight as it is DH's birthday so I am cooking, with the help of Sainsbury's!!!

Hope you are ok?  

Stimming is going well, had a few twinges last night, so hope everything is ok?

Well must go to to work.  Got to have  group photo taken today, lovely not!!!!!!  

Catch up with you all later if not will be back tomorrow morning.

Have a good Monday

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Hope we all had a good weekend.

Moomin hope the stimming is going ok and     for your Mum. 

Jo   to that cyst. Hope you get to start stimming hon.

Shazia     for lots of lovely eggs today.

Linds keep your chin up hon and stay positive, that   might just be the first step, but it's a pretty big one!

Sarah hope your stimming is going ok too.

 to Murtle.

Bug     to Starr, Jillypops, Lilly, Ck, Julie, Erica, Candy, Louby lou, holly  and everyone I've missed.

Off to do some work!

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle my sweet, sorry I missed your birthday, hoping for good things this year for you x

Moomin, happy birthday to your DH, hope dinner goes well.

Starr, love the way you just dropped that into convo ! who you going with ? have a fab time xxx

Love to all Cx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck Shazia! Just a quickie to wish Shazia all the best for EC.      Been thinking of you sweetheart.... 

Sorry I missed your birthday, Murtle & that you've been having a rough time. We miss you & hope things turn around for you soon. 

Linds -  Good luck to you. x

Moomin - sorry for the scare with your Mum. Hope doc is on the case re. her meds.  for stimming.

Kelly - you've gone awfully quiet hun.  hope all's okay in Kellyland...

Love to Candy, Lily, Looby, Starr, Jo, Jilly, Julie, Erica & all I've missed...
Molly


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Quick hello from me - Happy Birthday to Murtle for yesterday & love to everyone else.

Have been flat out in bed all day feeling rotten with a stinking cold - maybe not starting stimming last week was a blessing in disguise....still hoping to start this week tho'.

xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Thanks for all the mesages     

Egg collection went really well today. They got 8!!!!!!! Hurrah!!! Lets hope at least two fertilise from my four and then we'll be all go for Weds. Sitting on sofa in dressing gown still feeling very sore and uncomfortable. Dh is out playing footie and am hoping will be too knackered to cook cos really fancy a curry     

Molly you are the sweetest person in the world, thanks for the good luck message   

Caroline sweetie hope all went well for basting today, thinking of you xxx

Jo so sorry to hear you are feeling poo   , get stronger soon and good luck for stimming next week lovely xxx

Hey Moomin, started stimms yet? Feel very excited for you, its getting closer and closer xx

Happy Birthday Murtle, hope you're ok 

As Molly says u OK Kells? No more puking on the sofa I hope  Come back soon xxx

Doods 28, hey love hows thngs with you?  

Linds, hope all is going ok on the 2ww, not long now       

Starr pleased to hear all things are good with you, have bucket loads of fun in Disneyland, very jealous!!! xxx

   To Jillypoo xxx

Lily hope ur good, thanks for the messages lovely xxx

xxxxx's to you all


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Shazia 8 is good eh!!  How do they decide which ones you get  Hope everything is ok and you're not too sore xx

I know Candy thought i'd better just mention it!!  I'm going with my mum, my cousins kids (they're like my neice and nephew!!) My friend from Devon her 5 yr old (my goddaughter) her sil and nephew. Should be fun kids from 5 to 15!!

It's been very quiet from Kelly... hope you're ok xx

Molly special  to you xx

Moomin i think twinges are to be expected!!

Jo get well soon

Caroline hope the basting went well xx

Must get some dinner on
xx

ooh drugs are coming on weds all real now


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Shazia - Well done  I have everything crossed for a good fertalisation rate for you


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Starr    I think its actually a case of one for you one for her.......The embryologist did say that if they could tell anything from the eggs then they usually favour the donor, but how they can tell I don't know

Lilly2k3


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi there everyone,
I'm sorry I haven't posted for so long, I just needed some time away from FF after my BFN.  Dh and I also just got back from visiting his family in NZ which was just lovely.  Nothing like visiting wineries to take your mind off things!

But now my dh has flown to the UK for 3 weeks with work so I'm relying on my 2 cheeky kittens to keep me company at home whilst he's gone.  I'm going to meet him in Bangkok on the way back and spend a week in Thailand so I'm counting down to the 18th Feb!

We have also decided to go for another IVF (ICSI) cycle next month and from what I can work out that means I can start downregging the day after we get back from Thailand (27 Feb) so only another month till I can start again.  We met up with some of my dh's school friends whilst we were in NZ and most of them were either pregnant or had babies - and we got asked by several of them if we were thinking of having children soon - if only!

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on all the personals yet but I promise I will soon. 

Love Jo x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Julie - Hope you are feeling better today?   

Kelly - Are you ok Hun?   

Jo9 - Is it this week you start stimming?  Egg collection will either be 10th or 13th Feb, not sure which one yet..... that scares me!!!!!    

Erica - How are you?   

Shazia -      that you eggs will fertilize....keep us posted.... good news on the 8

Starr - I envy your trip to Disney land, all I have to look forward to is another 10 days of work in a row!!!!

Murtle - Just realised I didn't wish you a happy birthday, so here is a belated one    

Right need to get things sorted before I go to work.  I am on an 11 day stint at the moment, working my day off this week and next, so that I can more time off for EC and ET, have 10 days off at the moment, and only had to take 5 days holiday.  Work have been fab about it all, considering we are mega short staffed at the moment!

Big hello to everyone else that I have missed, have a good Tuesday and catch up with you all again tomorrow, off out tonight for an all you can eat Chinese..... yum yum, can't wait, but then have to be at work at 6am tomorrow morning, not good after a night out!!!  Can't be late though due to jab around 10pm

Right definiately off now

Love

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Shazia - great news about the eggs hon     for some good embies for you.

Moomin - I know how the nerves feel, my EC is scheduled for 9th Feb   . Part of me just wants to be there but part of doesn't 'cos of the 2ww!

Caroline - Hope the basting went well.   

Starr - Disneyland sounds like it will be fun.   

Julie - hope you are ffeling better hon.

Jed - Good to see you back. Thailand sounds amazing - I'm not surprise you are looking forward to it (not least to meet up with DH again).

Snotty Kelly - hope you are ok. We miss you  .

 and   to Erica, Holly, Molly, Lilly, Jillypops, Candy, Murtle, Sarah and everyone that I'm bound to have missed.

My stimming seems to be going ok - no pains or anything yet and I don't have a scan until Thursday so  fingers crossed for then. Just have to go and do some work now so that I can get things finished for next week and look forward to a week lying in bed wathcing dvds after ET.

Speak later my lovelies.

D x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie as have ds at home today.

We have 2 embies!!!!! Actually there were 3 but one was fertilised by two sperm so can't be used but we only need two. Am over the moon. Back tomorrow for e/t at 1pm.

Will try to log on again later

xxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Shazia - I'm so pleased for you. Good luck for tomorrow and then fingers crossed for you hon.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya ladies   & Jilly of course   
Lots to tell you about but I might not get time today so I'll just catch up with personals for now & tell you about me tomorrow.
Lilly - Glad that you had a lovely birthday   
Jo - The grey hair kicked in before 38   Hope your cold is better   & lots of luck for your appt Thu hope that nasty cyst has gone.
Linds - You're doing great, halfway through the   hang on in there.
Julie -   to   nasty cow giving you a hard time & messing you about. Will pm you later, lots to catch up on. Hope you're feeling better & that the worst couple of days are over.
Caroline - Hope basting went well yesterday      
Shazia - 8 eggs, 2 embryos.............fantastic    wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow    
Moomin -   for your scan tomorrow, hope the stimming is going well & that you are feeling better now. Also hope that your mom is ok & has got over her scare.
Jilly - Pressie from you     OMG. Hope you don't make me laugh too much I might dribble in my tena lady  Will pm you before I go tonight..........if not I predict a riot   
Doods - Good luck for your scan Thu & ec next week    hope all goes well.
Starr - Disneyland sounds great you lucky thing   & hope drugs arrive safely tomorrow.
 Kelly, Petal, Catwoman, Sarah, Molly, Candy, Murtle, Holly, Kj & everyone else hope you're all ok.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

More haste less speed   
JED - Sorry  forgot you. Great to see you back. NZ sounded great & now Thailand you lucky thing   Wishing you bucket loads of luck for your next IVF/ICSI cycle     

Erica.xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Shazia - so pleased you have two embies. Good luck for tomorrow     

Doods - good luck for scan on Thursday   

Hi Moomin - glad work have been so supportive for your tx. Hope all going OK  

Julie - hope you are feeling Ok

Jo - hope you are feeling better now  

Hi Erica- hope all OK with you  

Hope everyone else is OK  

Quick question - is it OK to have spotting when D/R?? I've had this for last couple of days & AF type pains (1 week after end of AF). 

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry not been around much

jed-nice to see you back,thailand you lucky thing,can you pack me in your suitcase 

shazia-great news on the embryos,got everything crossed for you,good luck tomorrow

julie- hope your well my lovely 

erica-hi hope your well,how are thigs with you

good luck for thursday jo

hi to everyone else

not much to report from me,got to run and do dinner

petal b


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Shazia – fantastic news about the embies    xx

Hi Sarah   – have pm’d you back sweetie.  I have been spotting during d/r & called the clinic who told me it is nothing to worry about xx

Hi Moomin – glad things are going well for you   – not long til EC now!!  I’ll know more one way or another on Thursday xx

Hi Erica –   lots to tell us about….mmm that sound’s intriguing.  Hope all is OK xx

Hi Julie – no worries about the pm – I meant what I said!   xx

Hi Jo Jed – glad you had a good time in NZ…even with all the awkward questions.  We’ll all be here to keep you company whilst DH is away    xx

Hi Starr, Lilly, Petal, Candy, Doods & all xx

Another day in bed for me unfortunately    I felt so rough this morning I seriously thought I was going to have to go to hospital.  My neutropenia means that my white blood cells are too low, which in theory makes me more susceptible to infection.  If I ever get really bad I've been told to call the hospital who may need to take me in...think they'd put me on a drip or something...not too sure as I've not had to do it as yet.....but I had a sleep and felt a bit better this afternoon.  Starting to think this is the flu rather than just a cold.  Never rains…..but it  

Jo
xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jo-sorry your not feeling well,hope you feel better soon

petal b


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Julie - hi sweetie, hope you're feeling a bit better.  

Moomin - hope you enjoyed your all you can eat chinese - yum!!!  EC on 10 or 13 Feb - that's not far away at all!

Doods - glad to hear stimming is going well - good luck for your scan on Thursday!

Shazia - fantastic news about your 2 embies hun!  Lots and lots of     vibes for ET!!!

Erika - ahhh you're a sweetie doing a sep posting coz you forgot me, don't worry - there's so many of us on here now it's easy to do!  Hope you're ok.

Jo - so sorry you're feeling 'blah', I hope you start to feel better really soon.

Big hello to Jilly, Jodi, Petal, Sarah, Murtle, Candy, Rachel, Kelly and everyone else.

No news from me, I'm just really really tired at the moment for some reason?Looking forward to getting home and collapsing on the lounge in front of the TV!  I was supposed to go to the gym but think I'm going to give it a miss tonight.  Lazy me!  

Love Jo x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

shazia 
sending truckloads of          to you and your 2 beauties today

kj x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just popping on to wish Shazia and dh all the best for today..... should be piece of cake after egg collection...... lots of positive thinking..... good luck               
love ck xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

shazia-good luck for today,


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a quickie while my boss's back is turned!  
Wanted to send Shazia tons of                      for today. Sooooooooooooo hope this is the one, especially after all you've been through over the last few days!  
Erica – thanks for pm hun, Julie   to you – sorry you felt like pants over the weekend, but I think it's entirely normal after all you've been through. I know I found it quite tough the cycle after my failed cycle... my body was returning to normal again and I just kept thinking, 'It shouldn't be like this. I shouldn't be having a period. I should be pregnant by now.' Hang on in there – it WILL get better, especially once you start planning for and looking towards the next cycle. Sending you lots of love and a big hug!
Holly      missing you! Everyone else – Moomin, Petal, KJ, Molly, Candy, Jo, Jed, CK6 (how are you?), Murtle, Kelly, Jilly   and all the other lovelies – hello and happy Wednesday!
Got my blood tests tomorrow, so preparing myself for those ten vials! (I'm a big enough baby when I only have to have one taken). Funnily enough, it'll be exactly a year since we first went to our assisted conception unit's open evening. Three IUIs and one failed IVF later... Still, hopefully I'll have some answers soon. I think I have to wait about three weeks for the results. 
Lots of love to you all,
Claire xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi guys,

Just a quick pop in to say congrats to Shazia for her 2 beautiful embies.... Another person on the 2ww. I think i'm coping ok.  I was very iritable over the weekend and hubby was a bit concerned that he could have a mad wife for 9 months but he said he'd soilder on and cope with it!! I think it's the least he could do personally!  Any way i'm feeling a lot better emotionally now.  I do keep having night sweats tho Perhaps that's the cyclogest?  Only 5 days to go!!!

Love to you all.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone,hope all is well.

Shazia -Good luck for you and your 2 lovely embies today. Lots of   and   to you hon.

Claire - Hope the blood tests go ok and tomorrow and they find out something to help you get your  next time    .

Jo - Sorry to hear you are still feeling  . Hope you feel better soon hon.

Sarah - Hope the spotting stops. I'm sure it is just you body getting everything ready for your tx.  

Linds -   not long to go now hon - keeping everything cossed for you.

Big HELLO to jed, petal, kj, julie, kelly, lilly, molly, holly, candy, ck, erica, moomin and everyone else .

My stimming still seems to be going ok, but I am getting anxious about my scan now. MY firend had hers on Tues and only 4 follies so there is a chance her tx will be cancelled if she doesn't have a sprint finish. This has got me really worried and I just want to have my scan to see what is going on!. I responded very well to stimms for IUI so I'm probably just worrying over nothing. Have a relaxing facial booked for tonight and accu for tmrw so hopefully they will help to destress me.

Well better get back to work for now.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way, sorry not had time to read through the posts, but love to all http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47445.0.html


----------

